# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Slovenia and Slovenian people

## Tanjabelieve

*What do you think about Slovenia and Slovenian people? What are youre thoughts and experiences if you have ever been to Slovenia. I would like to hear yout thought about my country. From music, to differences between man and woman to food... EVERYTHING! :)) thank you.*

----------


## zanipolo

> *What do you think about Slovenia and Slovenian people? What are youre thoughts and experiences if you have ever been to Slovenia. I would like to hear yout thought about my country. From music, to differences between man and woman to food... EVERYTHING! :)) thank you.*


Thats a tricky question ....whats your motive :Startled:

----------


## martinmkp

What is Slovenia for me?
A/ Beautiful germanized slavic country, with a very old national history almost nobody knows about :)
B/ It is a pity some still are thinking about Slovenia as a Balkan country, which is not and has never been the truth - on the contrary, always belonged to Central Europe
C/ I remember the battle tanks X barriers at the border between Slovenia and Croatia in 1992
D/ One of the most beautiful lakes is Bledsko jezero
E/ In your (Slovenian) native language and my language we can say the same for: Slovenska filharmonija, or Slovenska zastava (Slovenian/Slovak flag)
F/ Architect Plečnik and his works in Prague
G/ An old manuscript more than 1000 years old written in Slovenian language (biblical content)
H/ Der Fuerst Pribina - I hope have you heard about?
I/ Small but very Italian pictoresque Slovenian Adriatic sea coast
J/ of course, Triglav mountain
K/ Not-so-sound economy in the last 10 years, but still doing quite well

----------


## albanopolis

> What is Slovenia for me?
> A/ Beautiful germanized slavic country, with a very old national history almost nobody knows about :)
> B/ It is a pity some still are thinking about Slovenia as a Balkan country, which is not and has never been the truth - on the contrary, always belonged to Central Europe
> C/ I remember the battle tanks X barriers at the border between Slovenia and Croatia in 1992
> D/ One of the most beautiful lakes is Bledsko jezero
> E/ In your (Slovenian) native language and my language we can say the same for: Slovenska filharmonija, or Slovenska zastava (Slovenian/Slovak flag)
> F/ Architect Plečnik and his works in Prague
> G/ An old manuscript more than 1000 years old written in Slovenian language (biblical content)
> H/ Der Fuerst Pribina - I hope have you heard about?
> ...


Slovenia for many people is a hard to find country, on the map.
Often, unless one lives on the border with Slovenia, would think that Slovenia and Slovakia are the same thing.
Small country, with strong Austrian influence. Hard to see the cultural differences.
Economicaly sound, but very lightweight in European continent.
It will be nice to visit it if one has a relative living there, or transit to Austria.

----------


## FBS

Kosovars have a specific bond with Slovenes and Slovenia. We will never forget Milan Kucan and his famous speech that he ended with "Kosovo, moja dežela". Laibach for us is the cult group, and we were very happy to have them in Prishtina in November last year with their "We come in Peace" tour, they were great.

I was in Slovenia long time ago and I repeated it this year. It is a wonderful country with a pristine nature. As for the people I think that they are lovely, a bit reserved but there are exceptions. I definitely see the resemblance of the old Illyrian tribe in many Slovenian men when you look at their noses, the typical one that the singer of Laibach has http://www.virtualnightangel.com/laibach_014.jpg as in this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ha...rianCeltic.jpg. The resemblance amazes me. 

I liked the food and prices were very reasonable. I think that Slovenia has a much bigger potential for tourism than it is utilizing it now.

----------

